# Help! Information about unmarried mother living in Dubai



## mistresspixie (May 2, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering whether an unmarried mother (baby already born) could move to Dubai to live and work there? 

Could she sponsor her baby? There is no father named on the birth certificate therefore unable to get a letter from the father. Salary earning range is DHS20k per month so salary for sponsorship reasons is fine.

Does anyone know whether this is possible or where I could find accurate information before arriving?

Any information is much appreciated - there seems to be so many conflicting stories.

Many thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're OK, cos you can sponsor your own daughter, let's face it you don't know where the father is do you.

Your salary more than covers it so don't worry at all. 

All I would suggest is, to make things easier, you take an Arabic speaker to the Immigration Department - not strictly needed but it'll help.

Good luck, welcome, and enjoy.

(Love the name btw!)


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm...well if I remember correctly, the form said, that if the mother has residency, then a copy of the residency visa page is required along with child's birth certificate. If mother is not sponsored yet, then a marriage certificate is required in addition to the birth certificate.

Since you will be the sponsor of the child (mother), then I guess you would only require the birth certificate...

However, you should get this re-confirmed from your sponsor/employer because apparently having a baby here without being married is a crime...so would they accept a non-married mother...I really don't know.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But it's the mother who is sponsoring oh, providing her name is on the birth certificate then that's fine.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah what Andy says is correct, there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

to reconfirm, you can't deliver in UAE without being married but you can bring your baby in if you are not... in the end of the day there are widows and there are divorced women too... good luck


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> But it's the mother who is sponsoring oh, providing her name is on the birth certificate then that's fine.


that's what I said...shouldn't be a problem since the mother is going to be the sponsor...I just asked her to double check that's all...you get to learn a new law here everyday.


----------



## mistresspixie (May 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for all the advice. It's much appreciated


----------

